# A very sexy dupe



## JustBeachy (Nov 14, 2014)

A few years back, a (now) ex girlfriend bought me some Very Sexy for Men cologne from VS.  I love that scent. . Was looking through some supplier sites earlier today and noticed some FO dupes of the cologne. Have any of you played with trying to duplicate this with EO's ?  

I'm messing with it and have a bergamot and sandlewood base , but it's got some musky tones and maybe some citrus that i can't pinpoint. 

Any ideas's?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 15, 2014)

This is from the Victoria Secret site:
 				 				 				 				 					A spicy citrus blend. It's as sexy and unexpected as the man who wears it.


 		Fragrance type: Fresh aromatic
 		Top notes: Bergamot, tangerine, caraway, pink lime
 		Middle notes: Cinnamon, pepper (Sichuan), bamboo, sage
 		Low notes: Orange blossom, sequoia wood, vetiver, musk
I would have never guessed caraway!




*
*


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 15, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> This is from the Victoria Secret site:
> A spicy citrus blend. It's as sexy and unexpected as the man who wears it.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find, thanks. I looked all around their site and never saw that. The only thing I was able to find was on a different dupe, talking about sandlewood. I'd swear it's in there somewhere, but maybe I just "hope" sandlewood into every thing. 

Thanks again. Gives me something to work off of.


----------



## smellyummy (Feb 19, 2017)

JustBeachy said:


> Nice find, thanks. I looked all around their site and never saw that. The only thing I was able to find was on a different dupe, talking about sandlewood. I'd swear it's in there somewhere, but maybe I just "hope" sandlewood into every thing.
> 
> Thanks again. Gives me something to work off of.



Did you figure this out? I'm looking for a recipe for a male scent, and am looking for proportions in particular.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 20, 2017)

smellyummy said:


> Did you figure this out? I'm looking for a recipe for a male scent, and am looking for proportions in particular.


 
This is a really old post.  The OP hasn't been here in 2 years.  You may have better luck starting a new thread.  Welcome to the forum, please be sure to read the stickies/rules and to stop by the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## homesteaders (Mar 11, 2017)

I have been thinking about trying to recreate that scent in EO's, too. The name sure fits!


----------

